# iPhone 5



## mvick (Feb 8, 2014)

Anyway I can copy a pic to notes and then add text?


----------



## mvick (Feb 8, 2014)

Prob solved in case anyone wants this. 
App
Notes was already on my IPhone. 
When I want something with a pic, I copy it to a text message(myself). Then copy that to notes. I then have a pic to which I can add measurements etc. 
also good for recipes.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2014)

mvick said:


> Prob solved in case anyone wants this.
> App
> Notes was already on my IPhone.
> When I want something with a pic, I copy it to a text message(myself). Then copy that to notes. I then have a pic to which I can add measurements etc.
> also good for recipes.



Great trick, I just tried it on my iPhone4S, and it also works... I never have put pictures in Notes, I never knew!!!! 
THANK YOU!

iOS 8.1


----------

